# pronunciación de la letra "x" en los diferentes países de habla hispana



## Sidjanga

Muy buenas tardes a todos:

Después de leer este artículo (primera y segunda parte) me gustaría saber en qué países o regiones las palabras (o combinaciones fonéticas) con _x_ tratadas ahí se pronuncian de hecho de acuerdo a lo que según la autora se considera "correcto"; o sea, que la letra _x_ representa el fonema /ks/ o /gs/ tan solo entre dos vocales (_léxico _= /léksiko/), pero ni al principio de una palabra ni seguida de otra consonante (de modo que p.ej. _texto _se pronunciaría /testo/).

"_En todo caso, y como mucho, __x     representa /ks/ en palabras como __sexo o __examen, es decir cuando va entre     vocales; en otros contextos, no."
_
Independientemente de su evolución fonética o por qué razones históricas se "debiera" pronunciar de una u otra manera, ¿representa este enunciado la actualidad lingüística de la mayoría de los hablantes del idioma?
 
¿Cómo pronuncian en tu país -o como pronuncia la mayoría de la gente- las siguientes ejemplos de palabras, o cuál pronunciación se considera más "normal" o más "correcta" (en tu país)?

_*x*ilófono _-----al principio de la palabra seguida de una vocal fuerte
_*x*enofobia   _-- al principio de la palabra seguida de una vocal débil
_tóra*x*_  ------ al final de la palabra después de una vocal fuerte
_Féli*x*_          ------- al final de la palabra después de una vocal débil
_conte*x*to_    --- delante de otra consonante


Gracias mil.
Cuántas más respuestas de más países, mejor. 

Saludos


----------



## pejeman

En México tiene por lo menos cuatro sonidos. ¿Cómo saber cual va en cada caso? Hay que vivir en México.

México: suena como "jota", pero siempre la escribiremos con "equis" y sanseacabó. Igual Xalapa.

Xochimilco, xóchitl: suena como "ese"

Texcoco: suena como /ks/

Xoconostle: suena como /sh/.

Xaludos.


----------



## Betildus

Sigianga said:


> ¿Cómo pronuncian en tu país -o como pronuncia la mayoría de la gente- las siguientes ejemplos de palabras, o cuál pronunciación se considera más "normal" o más "correcta" (en tu país)?
> 
> _*x*ilófono _-----al principio de la palabra seguida de una vocal fuerte
> _*x*enofobia _-- al principio de la palabra seguida de una vocal débil
> _tóra*x*_ ------ al final de la palabra después de una vocal fuerte
> _Féli*x*_ ------- al final de la palabra después de una vocal débil
> _conte*x*to_ --- delante de otra consonante


 
La X se pronuncia equis y en los ejemplos que das:
- csilófono
- senofobia
- tóracs
- Félics
- contecsto

Lo que no entiendo es la X de Mé*J*ico


----------



## SpiceMan

En el habla "esmerada" de Argentina se pronuncia ks en todos lados, lo que hace que a veces el castellano de otros lados nos suene a "popular".

En mi opinión:

xilófono: en general silófono, a veces ksilófono
tórax: siempre tóraks
félix: siempre féliks
contexto: conteksto, habla "popular" o "poco educada": contesto (mal considerado)
existe: eksiste, habla "popular" o "poco educada": esiste (muuy mal, pésimamente, considerado)


----------



## María Madrid

Este tema se ha tratado múltiples veces en el foro. Y también sobre la famosa x de México de la que habla Betildus. 

Te sugiero que les des un vistazo, pues seguro que encontrarás información detallada. Saludos,


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Sigianga said:


> _*x*ilófono _-----al principio de la palabra seguida de una vocal fuerte
> _*x*enofobia _-- al principio de la palabra seguida de una vocal débil
> _tóra*x*_ ------ al final de la palabra después de una vocal fuerte
> _Féli*x*_ ------- al final de la palabra después de una vocal débil
> _conte*x*to_ --- delante de otra consonante


 
silófono
jenofobia
toracs
félics
tecsto y contecsto


----------



## María Madrid

No Toño, xenofobia no se pronuncia con jota. Las palabras de origen griego con c (Ji) no se escriben con X (equis) en castellano, sino con jota. Si bien hasta hace trescientos años sí se escribía el sonido jota con c (ji), hace ya varios siglos que se pasó a la jota. Por eso ya nadie escribe Don Quixote, sino Don Quijote. Pero se pronunicaba igual. O sea, lo mismo que México, que no es más que la grafía antigua de Méjico. 

Una cosas son las palabras con equis en castellano actual, que suelen venir de voces griegas con x y otra muy distinta que hace trescientos años se usara la c para expresar el sonido de la jota, cosa que hace ya también varios siglos se modificó por la jota. Saludos,


----------



## Betildus

ToñoTorreón said:


> silófono
> jenofobia
> toracs
> félics
> tecsto y contecsto


 ¡a ver!, ¿serían tan amables en ponerse de acuerdo?
La X la pronuncian como "jota", "ese" y "cs", ¿con cuál me quedo?


----------



## María Madrid

Según la palabra, Betildus. Aquí tienes la entrada de la RAE. Saludos, 
*x**.*
*1. *f. Vigésima séptima letra del abecedario español, y vigésima cuarta del orden latino internacional, que representa un sonido consonántico doble, compuesto de _k,_ o de _g_ sonora, y de _s,_ p. ej., en _axioma, exento,_ que ante consonante suele reducirse a _s;_ p. ej., en _extremo, exposición_. Antiguamente representó también un sonido consonántico simple, fricativo, palatal y sordo, semejante al de la _sh_ inglesa o al de la _ch_ francesa, que hoy conserva en algunos dialectos, como el bable. Este sonido simple se transformó después en fricativo, velar y sordo, como el de la _j_ actual, con la cual se transcribe hoy, salvo excepciones, como en el uso mexicano de _México, Oaxaca._ Su nombre es _equis_.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ 

*x*. *1.* Vigesimoséptima letra del abecedario español y vigesimocuarta del orden latino internacional. Su nombre es femenino:_ la equis _(pl._ equis_).
*2.* Según el lugar que ocupe dentro de la palabra, representa sonidos diferentes:
*a) *En posición intervocálica o en final de palabra, representa la sucesión de dos sonidos: /k + s/ (en pronunciación enfática) o /g + s/ (en pronunciación relajada), como en _examen_ [eksámen, egsámen], _exhibir_ [eksibír, egsibír] o _relax_ [rreláks, rrelágs]. Debe evitarse en el habla esmerada pronunciar la _x_ intervocálica como simple /s/: [ésito], en lugar de [éksito o égsito], por _éxito_.
*b) *En posición inicial de palabra, representa el sonido /s/: _xilófono_ [silófono], _xenofobia_ [senofóbia].
*c) *En posición final de sílaba seguida de consonante, se pronuncia como /ks/ o /gs/ en el español de América: _excusa_ [ekskúsa, egskúsa], _extremo_ [ekstrémo, egstrémo]; pero en España, aunque la pronunciación culta enfática coincide con la americana, la pronunciación más generalizada es /s/: _exponer_ [esponér], _exfoliante_ [esfoliánte].
*3.* En la Edad Media, la grafía _x_ representaba un sonido palatal fricativo sordo, cuya pronunciación era muy similar a la de la _sh_ inglesa o la _ch_ francesa actuales. Así, palabras como _dixo_ (hoy _dijo_) o _traxo_ (hoy _trajo_) se pronunciaban [dísho] o [trásho] (donde [sh] representa un sonido parecido al que emitimos cuando queremos imponer silencio). Este sonido arcaico se conserva en el español de México y de otras zonas de América en palabras de origen náhuatl, como _Xola_ [shóla] o _mixiote_ [mishióte] (no en_ Xochimilco,_ en donde la _x_ suena como /s/), y en la pronunciación arcaizante de ciertos apellidos que conservan su forma gráfica antigua, como _Ximénez_ o _Mexía._
*4.* El sonido medieval antes descrito (→</SPAN> 3) evolucionó a partir del siglo xvi hasta convertirse en el sonido velar fricativo sordo /j/, que en la escritura moderna se representa con las letras _j_ o _g_ (ante _e, i)_ (→</SPAN> j y g, 2.2). No obstante, la grafía arcaica con _x_ se conserva hoy en varios topónimos americanos, como _México, Oaxaca, Texas_ (→</SPAN> México, Oaxaca, Texas), con sus respectivos derivados _mexicano, oaxaqueño, texano,_ etc., y en variantes americanas de algunos nombres propios de persona, como _Ximena,_ o apellidos como los anteriormente citados (→ 3). No debe olvidarse que la pronunciación correcta de estas voces es con sonido /j/ ([méjiko], [oajáka], [téjas], [jiména]), y no con sonido /ks/ cross:[méksiko], [oaksáka], [téksas], [ksiména]). También quedan restos de esta _x _arcaica en algunos topónimos españoles que hoy se pronuncian corrientemente con sonido [k + s], como _Almorox, Borox, Guadix _y_ Sax_. Sus gentilicios respectivos (_almorojano, borojeño, guadijeño_ y _sajeño_) demuestran que, en su origen, la _x_ que contienen se pronunciaba /j/.

_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

Por aquí, cuando va al principio de la palabra, la *x* suena como */s/*: (*/s/*ilófono, */s/*enofobia, etc.). Y en los otros casos como */ks/*: (*tóra/ks/*, *Féli/ks/*, *conte/ks/to*, etc.).

Atentamente,


----------



## JABON

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Hola,
> 
> Por aquí, cuando va al principio de la palabra, la *x* suena como */s/*: (*/s/*ilófono, */s/*enofobia, etc.). Y en los otros casos como */ks/*: (*tóra/ks/*, *Féli/ks/*, *conte/ks/to*, etc.).
> 
> Atentamente,



Aquí por El Salvador lo decimos igual.

Saludos


----------



## Forero

pejeman said:


> En México tiene por lo menos cuatro sonidos. ¿Cómo saber cual va en cada caso? Hay que vivir en México.
> 
> México: suena como "jota", pero siempre la escribiremos con "equis" y sanseacabó. Igual Xalapa.
> 
> Xochimilco, xóchitl: suena como "ese"
> 
> Texcoco: suena como /ks/
> 
> Xoconostle: suena como /sh/.
> 
> Xaludos.



¿Y Tlaxcala?  ¿/s/ o /ks/?


----------



## Forero

Sigianga said:


> _*x*ilófono _-----al principio de la palabra seguida de una vocal fuerte
> _*x*enofobia   _-- al principio de la palabra seguida de una vocal débil



¿Cuáles son las vocales fuertes?


----------



## Sidjanga

Muy buen día, y muchas gracias a todos!



Forero said:


> ¿Cuáles son las vocales fuertes?


Son la _a_, la _e_ y la _o_; según la Wikipedia: "Las *vocales fuertes*, llamadas también *vocales abiertas* son aquellas vocales que se pronuncian con la lengua cerca al paladar: "a", "e" y "o"."
No sé si la pronunciación de la _x _puede depender o depende del grupo al que pertenezca la vocal que la precede o sigue, pero me parecía que podía ser así, y por eso lo puse como lo hice arriba, pero como decía, no sé si tendrá tanto sentido acá.





María Madrid said:


> Este tema se ha tratado múltiples veces en el foro. Y también sobre la famosa x de México de la que habla Betildus.
> 
> Te sugiero que les des un vistazo, pues seguro que encontrarás información detallada.


Eso es lo que pensé yo también; pero, aunque quizá no fui lo suficientemente precisa en mi pregunta, aquí no me refería a la _x_ en _México _y "casos" similares, y tampoco a la evolución del sonido como tal. Estos son sin embargo los dos únicos temas que aparecían al buscar "x" o "pronunciación"; lo que a mí me interesa aquí son "los hechos" o la actualidad lingüísticos en cada país respecto de la pronunciación de la letra _x_ en las diferentes combinaciones fonéticas.

Saludos


----------



## Forero

Tengo dos teorías tentativas:

1.  Que lo de "xilófono" v. "xenofobia" tiene que ver con la acentuación (llana/esdrújula) más que con la vocal.

2.  Que lo de la _x_ en palabras de origen náhuatl tiene que ver con cuándo es que el vocablo entró en el léxico castellano y también con los otros sonidos cercanos.  Por ejemplo, me parece que la _ch_ de _Xochimilco_ convierte la /sh/ en /s/, pero _Xoconostle_ no tiene _ch_ y queda la /sh/.


----------



## Jellby

Según la Ortografía de la RAE:

La letra _x_ representa sonidos diferentes según la posición que tenga en la palabra. En posición intervocálica o en final de palabra, representa el grupo consonántico _ks_ (o _gs_ en pronunciación relajada). Ejemplos: _examen_, _exhibir_, _relax_. En cambio, en posición inicial de palabra la pronunciación más frecuente es la de _s_, y en posición final de sílaba puede ser, en distintas regiones y según las consonantes que sigan, _s_ o _ks_ (o _gs_). Ejemplos: _xilófono_, _excelente_, _excavar_, _exportar_, _exterior_, _exfoliante_. La reducción a _s_ de la pronunciación de _x_ suele originar dudas ortográficas.


----------



## manolo-

Yo lo pronuncio mas o menos asi:

_*x*ilófono _----- Sil_ó_fono
_*x*enofobia _--   Senofobia
_tóra*x*_ ------   T_óra_x
_Féli*x*_ -------   F_élix_
_conte*x*to_ ---   Contexto


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Jellby said:


> Según la Ortografía de la RAE:
> 
> La letra _x_ representa sonidos diferentes según la posición que tenga en la palabra. En posición intervocálica o en final de palabra, representa el grupo consonántico _ks_ (o _gs_ en pronunciación relajada). Ejemplos: _examen_, _exhibir_, _relax_. En cambio, en posición inicial de palabra la pronunciación más frecuente es la de _s_, y en posición final de sílaba puede ser, en distintas regiones y según las consonantes que sigan, _s_ o _ks_ (o _gs_). Ejemplos: _xilófono_, _excelente_, _excavar_, _exportar_, _exterior_, _exfoliante_. La reducción a _s_ de la pronunciación de _x_ suele originar dudas ortográficas.


 
Ah, caray, ya me asaltaron las dudas. Por acá pronunciamos ekselente, eksportar, eksterior, eksfoliante. Escabar creo que sí, pero creo que diría ekscavación. Eksesposa y eksnovia.

A ver qué dicen los foreros de este lado del mar océano.


----------



## jmx

Sigianga said:


> Después de leer este artículo (primera y segunda parte) me gustaría saber en qué países o regiones las palabras (o combinaciones fonéticas) con _x_ tratadas ahí se pronuncian de hecho de acuerdo a lo que según la autora se considera "correcto"; o sea, que la letra _x_ representa el fonema /ks/ o /gs/ tan solo entre dos vocales (_léxico _= /léksiko/), pero ni al principio de una palabra ni seguida de otra consonante (de modo que p.ej. _texto _se pronunciaría /testo/).


Me parece que tu "encuesta" no va a darte ningún resultado. El concepto de que "la manera correcta de hablar es decirlo todo exactamente tal como se escribe" está muy arraigado en una gran mayoría de hispanohablantes. Y si además pones como ejemplos palabras muy formales que no se usan a diario ( tórax, contexto , ... ) pues aún empeoras las cosas. La mayoría de la gente no es consciente de cómo habla realmente, y te dirán obstinadamente que siempre pronuncian la 'x' como [ks], pero no es verdad.


----------



## pejeman

Betildus said:


> ¡a ver!, ¿serían tan amables en ponerse de acuerdo?
> La X la pronuncian como "jota", "ese" y "cs", ¿con cuál me quedo?


 
Y también como /sh/ o equis catalana o portuguesa. Nos quedamos con las cuatro, según sea el caso, pero como dije: Para saberlo hay que venir a México.


----------



## Sidjanga

jmartins said:


> Me parece que tu "encuesta" no va a darte ningún resultado. El concepto de que "la manera correcta de hablar es decirlo todo exactamente tal como se escribe" está muy arraigado en una gran mayoría de hispanohablantes. Y si además pones como ejemplos palabras muy formales que no se usan a diario ( tórax, contexto , ... ) pues aún empeoras las cosas. La mayoría de la gente no es consciente de cómo habla realmente, y te dirán obstinadamente que siempre pronuncian la 'x' como [ks], pero no es verdad.


Hola jmartins: Te cuento que hasta hace poco estuve varios meses en el Río de la Plata, y ahí oía decir a la gente a diario palabras como _texto _(/te*ks*to/), _experiencia _(/e*ks*periencia/), _expresión _(/e*ks*presión/), y otras que presentan esa combinación fonética sin ser de ninguna manera palabras "muy formales" [los ejemplos de arriba provienen del artículo que cité].

Oía esas palabras pronunciadas de esta manera (y las pronunciaba así yo misma) sin fijarme mucho o sin siquiera darme cuenta, o sólo a veces; pero cuando después de esos meses volví a hablar con españoles, me di cuenta de que realmente debía ser así, porque "de repente" me llamó mucho la atención que mis interlocutores españoles dijeran /e*s*periencia/ o /te*s*to/, lo que antes me había parecido perfectamente normal.

En esa experiencia mía se inspiró la pregunta, y a mí sí me da la impresión de que da resultados.

Gracias nuevamente a todos.

Saludos


----------



## Jellby

jmartins said:


> Me parece que tu "encuesta" no va a darte ningún resultado. El concepto de que "la manera correcta de hablar es decirlo todo exactamente tal como se escribe" está muy arraigado en una gran mayoría de hispanohablantes. Y si además pones como ejemplos palabras muy formales que no se usan a diario ( tórax, contexto , ... ) pues aún empeoras las cosas. La mayoría de la gente no es consciente de cómo habla realmente, y te dirán obstinadamente que siempre pronuncian la 'x' como [ks], pero no es verdad.



Tienes toda la razón. Igual que mucha gente "cree" que pronuncia distinta la "b" y la "v", o que todas las "d" suenan igual...

En mi caso concreto, como aspiro las "s", muchas de esas "x" las aspiro también, así que ni [ks] ni [gs] ni [s]:

texto -> te'to
excavar -> e'cavá'
xilófono -> silófono (si estuviera dictando a alumnos de primaria: ksilófono)
Félix -> feli'

(donde el apóstrofo indica la aspiracíon)


----------



## Violeta.74

pejeman said:


> En México tiene por lo menos cuatro sonidos. ¿Cómo saber cual va en cada caso? Hay que vivir en México.
> 
> México: suena como "jota", pero siempre la escribiremos con "equis" y sanseacabó. Igual Xalapa.
> 
> Xochimilco, xóchitl: suena como "ese"
> 
> Texcoco: suena como /ks/
> 
> Xoconostle: suena como /sh/.
> 
> Xaludos.


 
 Yo también así lo pronuncio.



Forero said:


> ¿Y Tlaxcala? ¿/s/ o /ks/?


 
Tlaxcala con [ks]



jmartins said:


> Me parece que tu "encuesta" no va a darte ningún resultado. El concepto de que "la manera correcta de hablar es decirlo todo exactamente tal como se escribe" está muy arraigado en una gran mayoría de hispanohablantes. Y si además pones como ejemplos palabras muy formales que no se usan a diario ( tórax, contexto , ... ) pues aún empeoras las cosas. La mayoría de la gente no es consciente de cómo habla realmente, y te dirán obstinadamente que siempre pronuncian la 'x' como [ks], pero no es verdad.


 
Sí esta muy arraigado, pero támpoco (sé que no lo dijiste  pero me vino en mente) considero que este mal dicho porque no lo estipula la RAE aunque si debería de unificarse, lo mismo pasó en el hilo de glorieta porque nos estamos dando cuenta que los términos estan contextualizados dependiendo de las regiones y ya ni digo países.


----------



## jmx

Sigianga said:


> Hola jmartins: Te cuento que hasta hace poco estuve varios meses en el Río de la Plata, y ahí oía decir a la gente a diario palabras como _texto _(/te*ks*to/), _experiencia _(/e*ks*periencia/), _expresión _(/e*ks*presión/), y otras que presentan esa combinación fonética sin ser de ninguna manera palabras "muy formales" [los ejemplos de arriba provienen del artículo que cité].


Pero siendo del área platense, ¿ no dirían de vez en cuando cosas parecidas a [téhto], [ehperyénsia], [ehtráño] o [ehtranxéro] ? Porque yo diría que ese es el equivalente para ellos de simplificar [ks].


----------



## abbaaccddc

jmartins said:


> Pero siendo del área platense, ¿no dirían de vez en cuando cosas parecidas a [téhto], [ehperyénsia], [ehtráño] o [ehtranxéro] ? Porque yo diría que ese es el equivalente para ellos de simplificar [ks].



Aquí en Chile hablamos como dices tú aunque a veces la simplificación va para el otro lado. De repente puedes escuchar /ekperiensia/ pero nunca */ektraño/.

Palabras únicas en su género: /ausilio/ pese a estar entre vocales.​ortodojo. Esta pronunciación no es la preferida pero es bastante habitual. Yo creo que es una confusión con México, pero puede que haya una razón más de fondo.​


----------



## leserge

En la península de Yucatán, existe aún mucho vestigio de la lengua maya, en donde la X se pronuncia prácticamente en la totalidad de los casos como "sh". Activamente en el español yucateco están vivas numerosas palabras mayas. Por ende, esta costumbre permea un poco a las palabras españolas. Ejemplos (estas son palabras mayas que son usadas normalmente por los hablantes de español):

*Xtabentún* - _Shtabentún_ (licor maya)
*Xic* - _Shic_ (axila)
*Xcatik* - _Shcatik_ (variedad de chile)
*Malix* - _Malish_ (raza común)
*Maxcanú* - _Mashcanú_ (población del sur de Yucatán).

Por ende no es raro que a palabras como *Xilófono* o *Xenofobia* en Yucatán se les pronuncia _Shilófono _o _Shenofobia._


----------



## Istriano

leserge said:


> Por ende no es raro que a palabras como *Xilófono* o *Xenofobia* en Yucatán se les pronuncia _Shilófono _o _Shenofobia._



Es como está en el audio del Diccionario Collins Spanish Dictionary.


----------



## Erreconerre

Sidjanga said:


> Muy buenas tardes a todos:
> 
> Después de leer este artículo (primera y segunda parte) me gustaría saber en qué países o regiones las palabras (o combinaciones fonéticas) con _x_ tratadas ahí se pronuncian de hecho de acuerdo a lo que según la autora se considera "correcto"; o sea, que la letra _x_ representa el fonema /ks/ o /gs/ tan solo entre dos vocales (_léxico _= /léksiko/), pero ni al principio de una palabra ni seguida de otra consonante (de modo que p.ej. _texto _se pronunciaría /testo/).
> 
> "_En todo caso, y como mucho, __x representa /ks/ en palabras como __sexo o __examen, es decir cuando va entre vocales; en otros contextos, no."_
> 
> Independientemente de su evolución fonética o por qué razones históricas se "debiera" pronunciar de una u otra manera, ¿representa este enunciado la actualidad lingüística de la mayoría de los hablantes del idioma?
> 
> ¿Cómo pronuncian en tu país -o como pronuncia la mayoría de la gente- las siguientes ejemplos de palabras, o cuál pronunciación se considera más "normal" o más "correcta" (en tu país)?
> 
> _*x*ilófono _-----al principio de la palabra seguida de una vocal fuerte
> _*x*enofobia _-- al principio de la palabra seguida de una vocal débil
> _tóra*x*_ ------ al final de la palabra después de una vocal fuerte
> _Féli*x*_ ------- al final de la palabra después de una vocal débil
> _conte*x*to_ --- delante de otra consonante
> 
> 
> Gracias mil.
> Cuántas más respuestas de más países, mejor.
> 
> Saludos


 

Recuerdo que hace años cayó en mis manos el libro "Gramática Inductiva de la Lengua Castellana", del maestro Miguel Salinas. Y en él, además de los cuatro sonidos que ya se han mencionado en este hilo para la letra X, reconoce otro sonido de la X más: el de "gs", como el que hallamos en la palabra examen, que pronunciamos "egsamen". No sé si será lo mismo en otros países hispanohablantes, o si será propio de los hispanófonos de México, que, como lo dice el vate López Méndez, ..."escribe su nombre con la equis".


----------



## Janis Joplin

María Madrid said:


> Aquí tienes la entrada de la RAE.
> *x**.*
> *1. *f. Vigésima séptima letra del abecedario español, y vigésima cuarta del orden latino internacional, que representa un sonido consonántico doble, compuesto de _k,_ o de *g sonora*, y de _s,_ p. ej., en _axioma, exento,_ que ante consonante suele reducirse a _s;_ p. ej., en _extremo, exposición_.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_
> 
> *x*. *1.* Vigesimoséptima letra del abecedario español y vigesimocuarta del orden latino internacional. Su nombre es femenino:_ la equis _(pl._ equis_).
> 
> *a) *En posición intervocálica o en final de palabra, representa la sucesión de dos sonidos: /k + s/ (en pronunciación enfática) o */g + s/ (en pronunciación relajada)*, como en _examen_ [eksámen, *egsámen*], _exhibir_ [eksibír, *egsibír]* o _relax_ [rreláks, *rrelágs].* Debe evitarse en el habla esmerada pronunciar la _x_ intervocálica como simple /s/: [ésito], en lugar de [éksito o *égsito]*, por _éxito_.
> 
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_



Jamás he oído a alguien pronunciar la *x* como *gs*, ni en mi pueblo ni en TV nacional.

¿Hay alguna región en México en donde se pronuncie *gs*?


----------



## Erreconerre

Sidjanga said:


> Muy buenas tardes a todos:
> 
> Después de leer este artículo (primera y segunda parte) me gustaría saber en qué países o regiones las palabras (o combinaciones fonéticas) con _x_ tratadas ahí se pronuncian de hecho de acuerdo a lo que según la autora se considera "correcto"; o sea, que la letra _x_ representa el fonema /ks/ o /gs/ tan solo entre dos vocales (_léxico _= /léksiko/), pero ni al principio de una palabra ni seguida de otra consonante (de modo que p.ej. _texto _se pronunciaría /testo/).
> 
> "_En todo caso, y como mucho, __x representa /ks/ en palabras como __sexo o __examen, es decir cuando va entre vocales; en otros contextos, no."_
> 
> Independientemente de su evolución fonética o por qué razones históricas se "debiera" pronunciar de una u otra manera, ¿representa este enunciado la actualidad lingüística de la mayoría de los hablantes del idioma?
> 
> ¿Cómo pronuncian en tu país -o como pronuncia la mayoría de la gente- las siguientes ejemplos de palabras, o cuál pronunciación se considera más "normal" o más "correcta" (en tu país)?
> 
> _*x*ilófono _-----al principio de la palabra seguida de una vocal fuerte
> _*x*enofobia _-- al principio de la palabra seguida de una vocal débil
> _tóra*x*_ ------ al final de la palabra después de una vocal fuerte
> _Féli*x*_ ------- al final de la palabra después de una vocal débil
> _conte*x*to_ --- delante de otra consonante
> 
> 
> Gracias mil.
> Cuántas más respuestas de más países, mejor.
> 
> Saludos


 

Me parece rara la forma tan radical en que la escritura de México con X que se hace en México es rechazada por muchas personas.
Creo que esto trasciende el plano lingüístico o gramatical.
En todo caso, cuando yo veo que alguien escribe Arantxa, pero pronuncia Arancha, no suelo cuestionarlo.


----------



## mirx

Janis Joplin said:


> Jamás he oído a alguien pronunciar la *x* como *gs*, ni en mi pueblo ni en TV nacional.
> 
> ¿Hay alguna región en México en donde se pronuncie *gs*?


 
La C y la K son sonidos muy cercanos, yo no creo que se trate de regionalismos pero sin duda puede darse en el habla relajada. *_Yo dudo que percibiría_ una diferecia a la hora de la hora.

*¿Les suena igual de raro que a mí?


----------



## sorengalindo

Recuerdo un pequeño cuento que se incluía en un libro de texto de "español" en México. Era sobre un español que jamás pudo comprender cómo decidimos el uso fonético de la "x". La cosa se remite, sobre todo, a la etimología de cada palabra. Así México (j) es por el español antiguo, Xochimilco (s) por el náhuatl, Xcaret (sh) por el maya, léxico (cs) por el griego.

Sin embargo, cuando está al final siempre se pronuncia "cs", como en Félix.

Todo esto en México, por supuesto. En mi personal punto de vista el sonido "gs" es español de España. Al menos a mí me suena un poquito diferente su pronunciación, cosa de escuchar detenidamente.
http://www.rtve.es/mediateca/videos/20100731/informe-semanal-banca-aprueba-examen/842099.shtml

Escuchen al 1:39 la pronunciación de "egsámen". Algo similar ocurre con la "s" de "España" y la "c" intervocálica en "decide". Suena un tanto diferente y por la pronunciación sabremos si el que habla es español o mexicano.


----------



## Placero

En El Salvador, o al menos personalmente, siempre trato de pronunciar asi:

xilófono -----al principio de la palabra seguida de una vocal fuerte *Csilófono*
xenofobia -- al principio de la palabra seguida de una vocal débil *Csenofobia*
tórax ------ al final de la palabra después de una vocal fuerte *Tóracs*
Félix ------- al final de la palabra después de una vocal débil *Félics*
contexto --- delante de otra consonante *Contecsto*

Lo mismo sucede con *Tóracsico, Ecsamen, Lecsico, ecspansión, ecsodo, ecsilio, ecshumación, ayutucstepeque, acsioma, acsila, secso, ecsacto, ecstensión, Nicstamal, Marcsismo, Macsimo, Oacsaca, Macsimiliano.  *

Casi alcanzé a cubrir todas las palabras jajajaja, lastimosamente la madre patria no se interesó por enseñarnos bien el idioma, el español ó castellano es muy bonito, pero como nos confundimos, hablamos el mismo idioma, pero lastimosamente, no entiende solo el que no quiere.

Saludos.


----------



## Janis Joplin

La x en Oaxaca se pronuncia como J.


----------



## gonzalox237

En Perú, la gente de a pie, pronuncia las palabras como estas estan escritas, y el sonido que siempre hemos escuchado para la X es el de (ks)/(cs). Ya sean palabras de uso cotidiano o no, siempre sigue la misma regla, salvo excepciones; como las algunas palabras como Mexico, y palabras dentro de este país que provienen de lenguas amerindias. Asi que nada tienenque ver con la actual pronunciacion, ya que lo que sucedio fue que utilizaron la grafía X para representar el sonido que estos utilizaban.

Desde mi punto de vista no hay mucho que decir sobre la pronunciación de la "equis""X". Siempre he escuchado a la gente pronunciarlo de la misma  forma hasta en la tele internacional.


----------



## duvija

El comentario de jmartins es perfecto. La gente cree que dice cosas que no dice, y en este foro, claramente todos creen que su habla es prolija. No lo es. La famosa x moderna está pasando violentamente a [s] en todo el mundo hispano. O para peor, a , que es un sonido que ni tenemos en castellano como fonema separado.

Lo otro que me hizo fruncir la nariz desde el principio, es el error al calificar i como fuerte pero e como débil. Es justo al revés. Supongo que fue un error de distracción.

_*x*ilófono _-----al principio de la palabra seguida de una vocal fuerte
_*x*enofobia _-- al principio de la palabra seguida de una vocal débil


saludos


----------



## Baldomera

María Madrid said:


> Según la palabra, Betildus. Aquí tienes la entrada de la RAE. Saludos,
> *x**.*
> *1. *f. Vigésima séptima letra del abecedario español, y vigésima  cuarta del orden latino internacional, que representa un sonido  consonántico doble, compuesto de _k,_ o de _g_ sonora, y de _s,_ p. ej., en _axioma, exento,_ que ante consonante suele reducirse a _s;_ p. ej., en _extremo, exposición_. Antiguamente representó también un sonido consonántico simple, fricativo, palatal y sordo, semejante al de la _sh_ inglesa o al de la _ch_  francesa, que hoy conserva en algunos dialectos, como el bable. Este  sonido simple se transformó después en fricativo, velar y sordo, como el  de la _j_ actual, con la cual se transcribe hoy, salvo excepciones, como en el uso mexicano de _México, Oaxaca._ Su nombre es _equis_.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_
> 
> *x*. *1.* Vigesimoséptima letra del abecedario español y vigesimocuarta del orden latino internacional. Su nombre es femenino:_ la equis _(pl._ equis_).
> *2.* Según el lugar que ocupe dentro de la palabra, representa sonidos diferentes:
> *a) *En posición intervocálica o en final de palabra, representa la  sucesión de dos sonidos: /k + s/ (en pronunciación enfática) o /g + s/  (en pronunciación relajada), como en _examen_ [eksámen, egsámen], _exhibir_ [eksibír, egsibír] o _relax_ [rreláks, rrelágs]. Debe evitarse en el habla esmerada pronunciar la _x_ intervocálica como simple /s/: [ésito], en lugar de [éksito o égsito], por _éxito_.
> *b) *En posición inicial de palabra, representa el sonido /s/: _xilófono_ [silófono], _xenofobia_ [senofóbia].
> *c) *En posición final de sílaba seguida de consonante, se pronuncia como /ks/ o /gs/ en el español de América: _excusa_ [ekskúsa, egskúsa], _extremo_  [ekstrémo, egstrémo]; pero en España, aunque la pronunciación culta  enfática coincide con la americana, la pronunciación más generalizada es  /s/: _exponer_ [esponér], _exfoliante_ [esfoliánte].
> *3.* En la Edad Media, la grafía _x_ representaba un sonido palatal fricativo sordo, cuya pronunciación era muy similar a la de la _sh_ inglesa o la _ch_ francesa actuales. Así, palabras como _dixo_ (hoy _dijo_) o _traxo_ (hoy _trajo_)  se pronunciaban [dísho] o [trásho] (donde [sh] representa un sonido  parecido al que emitimos cuando queremos imponer silencio). Este sonido  arcaico se conserva en el español de México y de otras zonas de América  en palabras de origen náhuatl, como _Xola_ [shóla] o _mixiote_ [mishióte] (no en_ Xochimilco,_ en donde la _x_ suena como /s/), y en la pronunciación arcaizante de ciertos apellidos que conservan su forma gráfica antigua, como _Ximénez_ o _Mexía._
> *4.* El sonido medieval antes descrito (→</SPAN> 3)  evolucionó a partir del siglo xvi hasta convertirse en el sonido velar  fricativo sordo /j/, que en la escritura moderna se representa con las  letras _j_ o _g_ (ante _e, i)_ (→</SPAN> j y g, 2.2). No obstante, la grafía arcaica con _x_ se conserva hoy en varios topónimos americanos, como _México, Oaxaca, Texas_ (→</SPAN> México, Oaxaca, Texas), con sus respectivos derivados _mexicano, oaxaqueño, texano,_ etc., y en variantes americanas de algunos nombres propios de persona, como _Ximena,_ o apellidos como los anteriormente citados (→ 3).  No debe olvidarse que la pronunciación correcta de estas voces es con  sonido /j/ ([méjiko], [oajáka], [téjas], [jiména]), y no con sonido /ks/  cross:[méksiko], [oaksáka], [téksas], [ksiména]). También quedan restos de esta _x _arcaica en algunos topónimos españoles que hoy se pronuncian corrientemente con sonido [k + s], como _Almorox, Borox, Guadix _y_ Sax_. Sus gentilicios respectivos (_almorojano, borojeño, guadijeño_ y _sajeño_) demuestran que, en su origen, la _x_ que contienen se pronunciaba /j/.
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_





manolo- said:


> Yo lo pronuncio mas o menos asi:
> 
> _*x*ilófono _----- Sil_ó_fono
> _*x*enofobia _--   Senofobia
> _tóra*x*_ ------   T_óra_x
> _Féli*x*_ -------   F_élix_
> _conte*x*to_ ---   Contexto




Estoy de acuerdo con vosotros. En Madrid lo he oido y lo pronuncio exactamente así.





Forero said:


> Tengo dos teorías tentativas:
> 
> 1.  Que lo de "xilófono" v. "xenofobia" tiene que ver con la acentuación (llana/esdrújula) más que con la vocal.




No creo que dependa de la acentuación, sino más bien de la comodidad. Me explico: al empezar una frase, resulta la pronunciación /ks/. Por ejemplo:

A ver, niños. Hoy vamos a aprender a tocar /el/ /ksilofono/.

Es muy difícil de pronunciar. Tienes que hacer un alto en la frase para pronunciar el sonido /k/ (aunque sólo sea porque le precede otra consonante). Por lo tanto, en el habla normal se suele prescindir de él y pronuniciar sólo el sonido /s/.







Janis Joplin said:


> Jamás he oído a alguien pronunciar la *x* como *gs*, ni en mi pueblo ni en TV nacional.
> 
> ¿Hay alguna región en México en donde se pronuncie *gs*?




En España si que lo he oído, en todos los contextos (formal e informal), por lo mismo que he dicho antes: Cuando se está hablando, en una conversación normal, se suelen hacer de una forma relajada. Y la pronunciación /gs/ es más fácil y cómoda que una /ks/. Y la diferencia no es muy grande, en una conversación normal.

Es decir, si se piensa en los sonidos individuales y más exagerados y marcados de /k/ y /g/. Y luego se ponen en los ejemplos anteriores, sí se ve la diferencia y sí se comprende el motivo de la utilización de /gs/. Pero en una conversación normal, donde los sonidos no son tan exagerados, este cambio (la utilización de /gs/ en lugar de /ks/) se hace de forma natural. Al menos en España...

Saludos.


----------



## duvija

Es que seguimos arrastrando la sonoridad de la vocal previa. No es fácil cerrar esos caños tan rápido, sobretodo porque lo sigue otra consonante. También al hacer eso, ceceamos un poco la 's' que sigue, sin darnos cuenta.


----------



## Placero

Cada quien que pronuncie como quiera, pero en lo personal, si alguna palabra está escrita con *EQUIS* y no *JOTA* yo la pronunciaré como lo que es una *EQUIS.*


----------



## duvija

Placero said:


> Cada quien que pronuncie como quiera, pero en lo personal, si alguna palabra está escrita con *EQUIS* y no *JOTA* yo la pronunciaré como lo que es una *EQUIS.*


 

¿Y pensás decir [méksiko] ??? ¿ No creés en la escritura como dato histórico y no de pronunciación? ¿qué culpa tienen los mexicanos?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Placero said:


> Cada quien que pronuncie como quiera, pero en lo personal, si alguna palabra está escrita con *EQUIS* y no *JOTA* yo la pronunciaré como lo que es una *EQUIS.*


 
Etxeberri, entonces, Et-xe-berri. Se pronuncia Echeberri.
Mexico, entonces, Me-xi-co. Se pronuncia Méjico.
Don Quixote, entonces, Qui-xo-te. Se pronuncia Quijote.
Xola, entonces, Xo-la. Se pronuncia Shola.
Xochimilco, entonces, Xo-chi-mil-co. Se pronuncia Sochimilco.

Cordura y respeto por las variantes lingüísticas y de grafía.
Esto se ha discutido, sin exagerar, 3 millones de veces.


----------



## Placero

duvija said:


> ¿Y pensás decir [méksiko] ??? ¿ No creés en la escritura como dato histórico y no de pronunciación? ¿qué culpa tienen los mexicanos?



No, si alguien tiene culpa es la RAE por no manejar un solo criterio, algo que sea uniforme, porque te diré que en El Salvador tenemos ciudades que incluyen la X entre sus fonemas, y dejame recordarte que todo Centro America, en un tiempo formó parte de la nueva españa junto con México, y si aplica para éste ultimo, tendria que aplicar para el resto de Centro America ya que el idioma Nahuatl tambien se extendia hasta esas areas, he ahi la no uniformidad de conceptos que la RAE debió imponer, las ciudades de las que hablo son las siguientes:

Santiago Tecsacuangos *(Texacuangos)* y no Tejacuangos.
Ayutucstepeque *(Ayutuxtepeque)* y no Ayutujtepeque.
Tecsistepeque *(Texistepeque)* y no Tejistepeque.

Los nombres de las ciudades antes mencionadas tienen *tambien* su origen en el idioma *Nahuatl.*


----------



## Placero

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Etxeberri, entonces, Et-xe-berri. Se pronuncia Echeberri.
> Mexico, entonces, Me-xi-co. Se pronuncia Méjico.
> Don Quixote, entonces, Qui-xo-te. Se pronuncia Quijote.
> Xola, entonces, Xo-la. Se pronuncia Shola.
> Xochimilco, entonces, Xo-chi-mil-co. Se pronuncia Sochimilco.
> 
> Cordura y respeto por las variantes lingüísticas y de grafía.
> Esto se ha discutido, sin exagerar, 3 millones de veces.



y creeme que ya repasé cada uno de los temas, (cerrados por cierto) acerca de esta discusión, y la unica conclusión a la que he podido llegar es que cada quien pronuncie de la manera que le parezca conveniente, porque no podran venir a imponer el que TEXACUANGOS, TEXISTEPEQUE, y AYUTUXTEPEQUE ahora se pronuncie TEJACUANGOS, TEJISTEPEQUE, y AYUTUSHTEPEQUE.

Léxico y México, solo son diferentes gracias a su primera letra, si la RAE nunca supo manejar un solo criterio de pronunciacion, no seré yo quien venga a imponer una ley donde no la hay.

Saludos.


----------



## duvija

Placero said:


> Los nombres de las ciudades antes mencionadas tienen *tambien* su origen en el idioma *Nahuatl.*


 

y recordemos que el nahuatl sufrió la transcripción a manos de los curas católicos de España, que usaron la x para sonidos distintos a los del castellano. Con todo (y mis protestas), al menos transcribieron/transliteraron varios idiomas indígenas.


saludos


----------



## Janis Joplin

Placero said:


> Cada quien que pronuncie como quiera, pero en lo personal, si alguna palabra está escrita con *EQUIS* y no *JOTA* yo la pronunciaré como lo que es una *EQUIS.*



Tienes razón, no se puede dar lo que no se tiene.  Si yo no supiera como se pronuncian las palabras, haría lo mismo, de hecho quizá lo hago, pero bueno... afortunadamente estoy aquí para aprender.


----------



## Placero

Janis Joplin said:


> Tienes razón, no se puede dar lo que no se tiene.  Si yo no supiera como se pronuncian las palabras, haría lo mismo, de hecho quizá lo hago, pero bueno... afortunadamente estoy aquí para aprender.



Fijate que en cierta ocasion mi madre QEPD viajó a la ciudad de México, y siendo ella de El Salvador, unas amistades le pidieron que leyera la palabra OAXACA, y ella al no saber que los Mexicanos la pronunciaban GUAJACA, cayó en el "error" de pronunciarla como toda persona que no es de México, "OACSACA", solo para entonces ser motivo de burlas e improperios dignos de gente que si tenia y daba lo que tenia, su ignorancia, el mundo no gira alrededor de un pais y sus idiosincracias. Todos estamos aca para aprender.

Saludos.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Placero said:


> Fijate que en cierta ocasion mi madre QEPD viajó a la ciudad de México, y siendo ella de El Salvador, unas amistades le pidieron que leyera la palabra OAXACA, y ella al no saber que los Mexicanos la pronunciaban GUAJACA, cayó en el "error" de pronunciarla como toda persona que no es de México, "OACSACA", solo para entonces ser motivo de burlas e improperios dignos de gente que si tenia y daba lo que tenia, su ignorancia, el mundo no gira alrededor de un pais y sus idiosincracias. Todos estamos aca para aprender.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Curiosas aseveraciones.

_el mundo no gira alrededor de un pais y sus idiosincracias_

Evidentemente que no. Nadie dijo eso.

Se pronuncia Oajaca (No GUAJACA) y estoy seguro que tu madre entendió perfectamente el error involuntario y no lo repitió.

De que haya sido víctima de burlas e improperios dignos de gente ignorante, pues lo siento mucho... aunque me extraña de parte de mexicanos, perfectamente conscientes de la _rareza _de la pronunciación de la muy nuestra equis.


----------



## mirx

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Curiosas aseveraciones.
> 
> _el mundo no gira alrededor de un pais y sus idiosincracias_
> 
> Evidentemente que no. Nadie dijo eso.
> 
> Se pronuncia Oajaca (No GUAJACA) y estoy seguro que tu madre entendió perfectamente el error involuntario y no lo repitió.
> 
> De que haya sido víctima de burlas e improperios dignos de gente ignorante, pues lo siento mucho... aunque me extraña de parte de mexicanos, perfectamente conscientes de la _rareza _de la pronunciación de la muy nuestra equis.



 ¿Te extraña? Pero si es casi deporte pedirle a la gente que pronuncie palabras difíciles pare luego hacer burlas. Comenzando con Parangaricutirimicuaro. También he comentado que de adolescente me pedían que dijere "ochenta y ocho cachuchas", como sabían que era del norte esperaban una Sh. O también bastante típico en los adolescentes y jóvenes repetir una palabra que acaba de decir el interlocutor y que a ellos les suena rara, la repiten con una sonrisa media y con un tono de ironía. Y de la pronunciación de Oaxaca, yo creo que soy de los que en el habla relajada fácilmente dirían Guajaca lo mismo que güevos.  Placero, tienes razón. Estamos aquí para aprender, tal como lo hizo tu madre en México. Que sabiendo ya como se pronuncia una palabra lo hará como se debe, obstinarnos a pronunciar como nos viene en gana es válido, aunque podrá causar confusiones o episodios bochornosos como el de tu madre.


----------



## Masuas

Siempre existirán ''excepciones''. Habría que hacer un estudio detallado de las palabras de poco uso y que vienen de diferentes lenguajes. Pero lo común para mí
es que la X se pronuncia como tal entre vocales  o entre una vocal y una consonante, o dos consonantes....con muchas excepciones como es la de México, que la vuelven J, como el Xenón que se vuelve S o Xochimilco.
Ya vendrán tiempos mejores.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

*Nota de moderación*

Estimados compañeros:

A efecto de mantener este hilo abierto, se les pide, por favor, mantenerse en la temática original del hilo. 

En cuanto a la pronunciación de México/Méjico, se les recuerda que ya se ha discutido ampliamente al respecto, en discusiones anteriores, por lo cual se ruega no enfocarse en este punto y mantener como siempre, una atmósfera de mutuo respeto por las formas de hablar o de pronunciar en cada país.

Agradeciendo de antemano su valiosa colaboración y comprensión,

*Ayutuxte*
*Moderador*


----------



## Placero

Sidjanga said:


> Muy buenas tardes a todos:
> 
> Después de leer este artículo (primera y segunda parte) me gustaría saber en qué países o regiones las palabras (o combinaciones fonéticas) con _x_ tratadas ahí se pronuncian de hecho de acuerdo a lo que según la autora se considera "correcto"; o sea, que la letra _x_ representa el fonema /ks/ o /gs/ tan solo entre dos vocales (_léxico _= /léksiko/), pero ni al principio de una palabra ni seguida de otra consonante (de modo que p.ej. _texto _se pronunciaría /testo/).
> 
> "_En todo caso, y como mucho, __x     representa /ks/ en palabras como __sexo o __examen, es decir cuando va entre     vocales; en otros contextos, no."
> _
> Independientemente de su evolución fonética o por qué razones históricas se "debiera" pronunciar de una u otra manera, ¿representa este enunciado la actualidad lingüística de la mayoría de los hablantes del idioma?
> 
> ¿Cómo pronuncian en tu país -o como pronuncia la mayoría de la gente- las siguientes ejemplos de palabras, o cuál pronunciación se considera más "normal" o más "correcta" (en tu país)?
> 
> _*x*ilófono _-----al principio de la palabra seguida de una vocal fuerte
> _*x*enofobia   _-- al principio de la palabra seguida de una vocal débil
> _tóra*x*_  ------ al final de la palabra después de una vocal fuerte
> _Féli*x*_          ------- al final de la palabra después de una vocal débil
> _conte*x*to_    --- delante de otra consonante
> 
> 
> Gracias mil.
> Cuántas más respuestas de más países, mejor.
> 
> Saludos



*Para ponerle punto final a mi participación en éste tema, solo me resta decir que Ayutuxte tiene razon, y que Sidjanga debio decir al iniciar su tema, que todo aquel que quisiera opinar en el mismo debia, obligatoriamente que leer en su totalidad los dos escritos de sus enlaces, ahora despues de haber leido los dichos escritos, dudo grandemente si deba mantener la posicion que tenia antes de leerlos. 
Saludos a todos, y como dijo Antonio Aguilar, "si borracho te ofendí, en la cruda me sales debiendo"*


----------



## XiaoRoel

Por una vez coincido con la Academia: x- (inicial) = [s], en el resto de los casos con una leve oclusión gutural antes de la /s/.
Ahora bien, esto sólo afecta al habla académica. En lo oral, la pronunciación [s] es lo normal y lo demás, concuerdo con el autor en esto, pedanterías baratas.
Por poner un caso bien conocido, el mío, las pronunciaciones con oclusión gutural sólo las uso a nivel académico, pero, incluso en estos niveles, si estamos tomando un café, pronuncio una [s], como todo dios.


----------



## duvija

Placero said:


> *Para ponerle punto final a mi participación en éste tema, solo me resta decir que Ayutuxte tiene razon, y que Sidjanga debio decir al iniciar su tema, que todo aquel que quisiera opinar en el mismo debia, obligatoriamente que leer en su totalidad los dos escritos de sus enlaces, ahora despues de haber leido los dichos escritos, dudo grandemente si deba mantener la posicion que tenia antes de leerlos. *
> *Saludos a todos, y como dijo Antonio Aguilar, "si borracho te ofendí, en la cruda me sales debiendo"*


 

curiosidad. "... dudo grandemente si deba mantener ... estás hablando de 'yo' o de 'el/ella', o sea de alguno de nosotros? Palabra que lo pregunto en serio. 

saludos


----------



## Placero

duvija said:


> curiosidad. "... dudo grandemente si deba mantener ... estás hablando de 'yo' o de 'el/ella', o sea de alguno de nosotros? Palabra que lo pregunto en serio.
> 
> saludos



No te preocupes, a veces ni yo mismo me entiendo, jajajajaja.




> *los dos escritos de sus enlaces, ahora despues de haber leido dichos escritos, dudo grandemente si deba mantener la posicion que tenia antes de leerlos. *



*duvija,* estoy hablando de haber leido los 2 escritos de los 2 enlaces, sino los has leido, te lo recomiendo grandemente.

Saludos.


----------



## ergopet

- csilófono
- senofobia
- tóracs
- Félics
- contecsto

creo que lo de México se debe a algo relacionado con la historia lingüística del lugar. De todas formas, todos los de habla hispana decimos Méjico. 
Lo mismo pasa con la portuguesa, catalana, etc.


----------



## Edgar Becerra

pejeman said:


> En México tiene por lo menos cuatro sonidos. ¿Cómo saber cual va en cada caso? Hay que vivir en México.
> 
> México: suena como "jota", pero siempre la escribiremos con "equis" y sanseacabó. Igual Xalapa.
> 
> Xochimilco, xóchitl: suena como "ese"
> 
> Texcoco: suena como /ks/
> 
> Xoconostle: suena como /sh/.
> 
> Xaludos.


Según lo veo, lo de la x en México se explica viendo fechas y eventos. En la edición del diccionario de la Real Academia Española de la Lengua de alrededor de 1810 {no tengo la fecha a la mano), fue cuando se cambio la escritura de las palabras con una x que sonaba como j a escribirse con j. Pero, en esos tiempos empezó la guerra de independencia, y pues México no eligió seguir los dictados de la RAE española. Así que continuamos escribiendo algunas palabras con x y no con j.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Edgar Becerra said:


> Según lo veo, lo de la x en México se explica viendo fechas y eventos. En la edición del diccionario de la Real Academia Española de la Lengua de alrededor de 1810 {no tengo la fecha a la mano), fue cuando se cambio la escritura de las palabras con una x que sonaba como j a escribirse con j. Pero, en esos tiempos empezó la guerra de independencia, y pues México* no eligió seguir los dictados de la RAE española.* Así que continuamos escribiendo algunas palabras con x y no con j.



Y lo bien que hicieron. Después de todo se estaban independizando, ¿no?


----------



## Edgar Becerra

María Madrid said:


> No Toño, xenofobia no se pronuncia con jota. Las palabras de origen griego con c (Ji) no se escriben con X (equis) en castellano, sino con jota. Si bien hasta hace trescientos años sí se escribía el sonido jota con c (ji), hace ya varios siglos que se pasó a la jota. Por eso ya nadie escribe Don Quixote, sino Don Quijote. Pero se pronunicaba igual. O sea, lo mismo que México, que no es más que la grafía antigua de Méjico.
> 
> Una cosas son las palabras con equis en castellano actual, que suelen venir de voces griegas con x y otra muy distinta que hace trescientos años se usara la c para expresar el sonido de la jota, cosa que hace ya también varios siglos se modificó por la jota. Saludos,





María Madrid said:


> Según la palabra, Betildus. Aquí tienes la entrada de la RAE. Saludos,
> *x.
> 1. *f. Vigésima séptima letra del abecedario español, y vigésima cuarta del orden latino internacional, que representa un sonido consonántico doble, compuesto de _k,_ o de _g_ sonora, y de _s,_ p. ej., en _axioma, exento,_ que ante consonante suele reducirse a _s;_ p. ej., en _extremo, exposición_. Antiguamente representó también un sonido consonántico simple, fricativo, palatal y sordo, semejante al de la _sh_ inglesa o al de la _ch_ francesa, que hoy conserva en algunos dialectos, como el bable. Este sonido simple se transformó después en fricativo, velar y sordo, como el de la _j_ actual, con la cual se transcribe hoy, salvo excepciones, como en el uso mexicano de _México, Oaxaca._ Su nombre es _equis_.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_
> 
> *x*. *1.* Vigesimoséptima letra del abecedario español y vigesimocuarta del orden latino internacional. Su nombre es femenino:_ la equis _(pl._ equis_).
> *2.* Según el lugar que ocupe dentro de la palabra, representa sonidos diferentes:
> *a) *En posición intervocálica o en final de palabra, representa la sucesión de dos sonidos: /k + s/ (en pronunciación enfática) o /g + s/ (en pronunciación relajada), como en _examen_ [eksámen, egsámen], _exhibir_ [eksibír, egsibír] o _relax_ [rreláks, rrelágs]. Debe evitarse en el habla esmerada pronunciar la _x_ intervocálica como simple /s/: [ésito], en lugar de [éksito o égsito], por _éxito_.
> *b) *En posición inicial de palabra, representa el sonido /s/: _xilófono_ [silófono], _xenofobia_ [senofóbia].
> *c) *En posición final de sílaba seguida de consonante, se pronuncia como /ks/ o /gs/ en el español de América: _excusa_ [ekskúsa, egskúsa], _extremo_ [ekstrémo, egstrémo]; pero en España, aunque la pronunciación culta enfática coincide con la americana, la pronunciación más generalizada es /s/: _exponer_ [esponér], _exfoliante_ [esfoliánte].
> *3.* En la Edad Media, la grafía _x_ representaba un sonido palatal fricativo sordo, cuya pronunciación era muy similar a la de la _sh_ inglesa o la _ch_ francesa actuales. Así, palabras como _dixo_ (hoy _dijo_) o _traxo_ (hoy _trajo_) se pronunciaban [dísho] o [trásho] (donde [sh] representa un sonido parecido al que emitimos cuando queremos imponer silencio). Este sonido arcaico se conserva en el español de México y de otras zonas de América en palabras de origen náhuatl, como _Xola_ [shóla] o _mixiote_ [mishióte] (no en_ Xochimilco,_ en donde la _x_ suena como /s/), y en la pronunciación arcaizante de ciertos apellidos que conservan su forma gráfica antigua, como _Ximénez_ o _Mexía._
> *4.* El sonido medieval antes descrito (→</SPAN> 3) evolucionó a partir del siglo xvi hasta convertirse en el sonido velar fricativo sordo /j/, que en la escritura moderna se representa con las letras _j_ o _g_ (ante _e, i)_ (→</SPAN> j y g, 2.2). No obstante, la grafía arcaica con _x_ se conserva hoy en varios topónimos americanos, como _México, Oaxaca, Texas_ (→</SPAN> México, Oaxaca, Texas), con sus respectivos derivados _mexicano, oaxaqueño, texano,_ etc., y en variantes americanas de algunos nombres propios de persona, como _Ximena,_ o apellidos como los anteriormente citados (→ 3). No debe olvidarse que la pronunciación correcta de estas voces es con sonido /j/ ([méjiko], [oajáka], [téjas], [jiména]), y no con sonido /ks/ cross:[méksiko], [oaksáka], [téksas], [ksiména]). También quedan restos de esta _x _arcaica en algunos topónimos españoles que hoy se pronuncian corrientemente con sonido [k + s], como _Almorox, Borox, Guadix _y_ Sax_. Sus gentilicios respectivos (_almorojano, borojeño, guadijeño_ y _sajeño_) demuestran que, en su origen, la _x_ que contienen se pronunciaba /j/.
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


En lo personal, me parece muy clara la explicación que brinda la tercera edición del DRAE (1781), antes del cambio de la "x" por la "j" para palabras en las que tenía el sonido de esta última.

*                                    X*
Vigésima tercia letra en el orden de nuestro alfabeto,  y décima octava de las consonantes. Es semivocal , y tomada de los latinos , entre los quales tenia el valor de dos consonantes: y unas veces fuerza de _c_ y _s_, y otras de _g _y_ s_. En castellano conservamos el sonido de la _c _y _s _; como en _exâmen , exôtico _; pero el de la _g_  y _s _le convertimos en otro mucho mas fuerte y gutural , tanto , que no la distinguimos de la _j _, ó _g_ fuerte ; como en _xamugas_ , _exército._ La X se usa por transmutación en lugar de otras letras en voces que vienen de otras lenguas ; como : se muda la S en X en las voces latinas _vesica_ , _inserere_ , que nosotros volvemos _vexiga_ , é _iinxerir , _y las dos_ ss _del italiano_ basso _, que nosotros volvemos _baxo_. En lo antiguo tenia un sonido , ó pronunciacion mas suave , que aun se conserva en Galicia ; así se escribia xaga , pronunciando suavemente la X ; pero con el tiempo se dixo _chaga _, y hoy _llaga_ , mudándola , o convirtiéndola en _ch _, y en _ll_ , como sucede también en otras voces ; pues en lo antiguo se escribía y decía _xapeo_ , y ahora _chapeo_....

Nota: Intenté transcribir el texto tal y como aparece en el diccionario impreso, por lo que la acentuación es diferente a la que usamos hoy en día.​


----------



## duvija

En México hay una historia algo más complicada cuando los curas de la iglesia católica al transcribir, decidieron que esa 'x' debía desaparecer, pero por rebeldía se mantuvo. Linda historia.


----------

